# Change oil light again



## Redmator83 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi Everyone. I have a 2014 that I had an oil change done on 4 days ago. Two days ago the change oil soon light came back on any thoughts???


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

First of all, check the oil level and make sure it is at the right level so you don't have any leaks. If that's ok, I'd just reset the gauge one more time...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If it's the change oil soon light, they probably just forget to reset the light.

If it's the low oil pressure light then that's a problem.

Check your oil. If it looks good (clean and full), reset the oil life indicator in the DIC.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

If ya need it:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Redmator83 said:


> Hi Everyone. I have a 2014 that I had an oil change done on 4 days ago. Two days ago the change oil soon light came back on any thoughts???


Welcome aboard!

don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------

